# Coconut Mallory



## maddaug (May 10, 2009)

Just returned from CM and feel this resort gets some unjust reviews and my hope it may be based on past years experiences.

Our 2 bedroom was clean with granite, decent furnishings and all ammenities necessary for our stay. The only thing was the bathroom was upstairs but we are blessed with good legs so not a problem.

The resort grounds were beautiful, so many tropicals and the 2 pools were great. The marina has new decking and the boat house would be great for a group, family etc. It has a pool table, fooze ball, 2 tv's, tables, playground,  etc.
We sat out in the loungers many mornings watching the boats, kayakers and best of all the planes that flew by all morning. Great breeze all day there.

Dexter who I believe is the shark of the place although I'm not sure he never mentioned sales and was quite chatty told us they have been refurbishing the place for the past 2 years and still working on it. 

I would have no reservation staying there again although I do see the advantage of staying in old town. Since it was our first time exchanging there we were quite happy to even get to KW.


----------



## pgnewarkboy (May 15, 2009)

Diamond Resorts is in the process of upgrading all of their properties.  I have consistently read posts about improvements at various locations since DRI took over.  Unfortunately, I passed up a coconut mallory match because of some of the other reviews.  I now regret it.  It sounds great.


----------



## theo (May 15, 2009)

*Huh???*



pgnewarkboy said:


> Diamond Resorts is in the process of upgrading all of their properties.  I have consistently read posts about improvements at various locations since DRI took over.  Unfortunately, I passed up a coconut mallory match because of some of the other reviews.  I now regret it.  It sounds great.



To the best of my knowledge, Coconut Mallory is not in any way associated or affiliated with Diamond --- and never has been at any time in the past. 

The managing entity is Kosmas (sp?) Group, the affiliated exchange company is Interval International. Is there some unique "exchange" arrangement by whch CM is somehow available via DRI? I just can't figure out how / why you've mentioned Diamond in regard to this facility.


----------



## JoeMid (May 15, 2009)

theo said:


> *To the best of my knowledge*, *Coconut Mallory is not in any way* associated or *affiliated* with DRI ---and never has been at any time in the past. The managing entity is Kosmas (sp?) Group. Is there some odd "exchange" arrangement of some sort in whch CM is offered through DRI? Can't figure out how / why you've mentioned DRI in regard to this facility....


Really?  CM is an "affiliated" resort in the DRI Club.  Affiliated means that the resort is NOT managed by DRI but DRI has or has had some sort of relationship that has given them some access to some inventory at that resort, usually quite limited although the unsuspecting newbie has no idea of that fact (just like all the resorts listed in II or RCI catalog that may only get one or two deposits a year.)


----------



## theo (May 15, 2009)

*Thanks*



JoeMid said:


> CM is an "affiliated" resort in the DRI Club.  Affiliated means that the resort is NOT managed by DRI but DRI has or has had some sort of relationship that has given them some access to some inventory at that resort, usually quite limited...



Thanks for the clarification. I've stayed at CM before (and wouldn't again, but that's irrelevant) and I have a younger brother who has owned a week there for years (...and still does). I had simply never heard *any* previous mention of DRI at *any* time in connection with CM. Live and learn... 

In any case, whether Diamond is "upgrading" its' properties (per  statement in post #2 above) has no particular bearing on the physical property of CM. As you correctly observe, DRI does not manage CM (and never did). Whatever limited access the "DRI Club" may have to a few CM weeks certainly doesn't impact or influence facility condition or maintenance.


----------



## JoeMid (May 15, 2009)

Your lucky brother could probably join THE Club.



theo said:


> Thanks for the clarification. I've stayed at CM before (and wouldn't again, but that's irrelevant) and I have a younger brother who has owned a week there for years (...and still does). I had simply never heard *any* previous mention of DRI at *any* time in connection with CM. Live and learn...
> 
> In any case, whether Diamond is "upgrading" its' properties (per  statement in post #2 above) has no particular bearing on the physical property of CM. As you correctly observe, DRI does not manage the facility and never did. Whatever limited access the "DRI Club" may have to a few CM weeks certainly doesn't impact or influence facility condition or maintenance.


----------



## pgnewarkboy (May 15, 2009)

theo said:


> Whatever limited access the "DRI Club" may have to a few CM weeks certainly doesn't impact or influence facility condition or maintenance.




My original post what innacurate.  Thanks for the correction.
Does DRI affiliation have an "influence on facility condition".  I really don't know.  How do you know it doesn't?  Does II affiliation have an influence on resort members facility conditions?  Does RCI affiliation have an influence on resort members facility conditions?


----------



## theo (May 15, 2009)

*Easy questions to answer...*



pgnewarkboy said:


> My original post was innacurate.  Thanks for the correction. Does DRI affiliation have an "influence on facility condition".  I really don't know.  How do you know it doesn't?



I'm not seeking to argue, but of course it doesn't. How could it?
Through some avenue admittedly quite unknown to me, DRI apparently has access to a (very) few weeks at CM. That limited access doesn't make them any more of a player or an influence than any other CM owner (...like my younger 'bro, for example) who happens to own a week or two there. 

Re: >>  Does II affiliation have an influence on resort members facility conditions? <<

II is just an exchange company, with absolutely no involvement in the actual management of the physical property. That said, II reportedly won't "affiliate" with just any facility, as II reportedly has certain minimum standards and criteria for resort affiliation. CM (according to my younger 'bro) has been affiliated with II for many years now. A sales weasel at CM had stated in my presence while I was staying at CM for a week in 2008 that CM was "switching" to RCI at the end of CY 2008. Like most utterances from the mouths of on site resort salespeople everywhere, that statement proved to be entirely untrue.   

Re: >>  Does RCI affiliation have an influence on resort members facility conditions?<<

Like II, RCI is not involved in any way in the actual management of any of its affiliated resorts either. Although, unlike II and its' alleged "minimum standards", RCI will reportedly affiliate with any willing facility, anywhere, anytime.

I suppose you could make the case that exchange company "ratings" might be of minor interest to resorts; I don't really think so but don't claim to know definitively. For exchanging, it's more about "supply and demand" than "ratings" anyhow, particularly in a place like Key West where demand so consistently exceeds supply (except perhaps in hurricane season).


----------



## pgnewarkboy (May 15, 2009)

Influence covers much territory.  You are entitled to speculate.  You may be correct - that there is no influence.  Odds are that you are correct.  You just don't know that for a fact.  How "could" they be an influence?  Perhaps they have a contract with requirements of some sort - maybe minimal. I don't know what it takes to be an affiliate with DRI or why a resort would want to do it.  It likely has something to do with money. Most business associations are based on money.  In this case,  I don't know what the deal is or why there is a deal.

Anyway, this has become a  diversion from the original post because of my mistake. I am glad that the OP enjoyed CM and I have revised my perception of the resort based on the post.


----------



## The Conch Man (May 15, 2009)

Glad your stay was a good one Daug! I guess you didn't get to see Jimmy but what the heck, you were in Key West! This is one of the good reviews I have know bout CM, for a very long time, looks like they have done some rehab which is good. Know you must have a grand time in Key West & look forward to having another trip to Key West, I know, we like it there! Thanks for updating us & hope you return with positive suggestions!


----------



## ronandjoan (May 16, 2009)

Thanks for sharing how nice it is, we have a week reserved in December this year.

We are hoping that we will like being away from old town since we like QUIET!


----------



## maddaug (May 16, 2009)

I am so glad I was able to report something other than "don't do CM" for everyone. We knew we wanted to go to KW and weren't sure what to expect but took the exchange knowing how hard it was to get an exchange to KW. 

I have posted some pics of the marina area on tripadvisor. I didn't take pics in the condo. They all look the same but looking back I probably should have. I was told that they had a grounds keeper that had owned a landscape co. All I can say is "great job". The foliage was beautiful. 

Theo since your brother owns there hasn't he said anything to you about the upgrades and work being done to CM? Maybe he doesn't want anyone to know?? 

Ron, it was really quiet. I can't imagine you will be disappointed. We by no means settle for crappy accomodations either. As matter fact, our bike rental ended up with us getting our money back but that's another story. My advice, don't rent bikes till you can see what your getting. It was a fight to get the refund. The owner was an a#%.


----------



## theo (May 16, 2009)

*I dunno...*



maddaug said:


> Theo since your brother owns there hasn't he said anything to you about the upgrades and work being done to CM? Maybe he doesn't want anyone to know??



Well, he spent a week or two there this past February / March and he hasn't mentioned anything noteworthy to me (although groundskeeping has never been an issue there anyhow --- unlike on site staff courtesy). 
'Bro has recently indicated the possibility of selling his CM week(s); having recently retired he's now thinking of buying a second home in FL instead of just a few weeks of timeshare. Might be better for him, with real estate prices at rock bottom (...but not in Key West, of course). I for one have absolutely no interest in taking over his CM ownerships.

To each his / her own, of course. I really love Key West; I just don't personally much care for Coconut Mallory.


----------



## maddaug (May 16, 2009)

We had no problem with the staff but I wasn't complaining either. Maybe if I was it would have been a different story. 
I was just happy to report the condo was in great shape and deserving of a different review. 
For us CM was a chance to get to KW. Next time we would like to stay in "old town". We checked out the Hyatt and Galleon and they would work for us as well. The bight area was wonderful with all the boats. Makes the lack of beach somewhat of an even exchange. We are more beach people but knew the lack of that going in. 

On another note, there was a sale in every store. If you touched something a sales person ran up to tell you the sale of the day. 
Kino's had flexiable pricing too. $14 one day $12 the other. I think the area as with everything else is suffering. Felt a little like Mexico shopping.


----------



## bdh (May 16, 2009)

ronandjoan said:


> We are hoping that we will like being away from old town since we like QUIET!



CM will provide the quiet you are looking for.  Whether or not you will like being away from Old Town depends on how much time you are going to spend in Old Town - some visitors go to KW and use that as a base to explore the island and the other Keys and seldom go to the center of KW activities (restaurants, bars, shopping and entertainment) on Duval St - others go to KW and don't ever get in the car until they leave to go home as everything they do is in the 5 to 10 block area of Duval and they walk to everything.

Note that I think there is a little bit of a misconception about how staying in Old Town equates to noise.  There are only 8 TS in KW (7 in II and 2 in RCI - I know that's 9, but Galleon has dual affiliation) - 5 of them are in Old Town.


Since Coconut Beach is not close to the happening end of Duval, you can cross it off the list for any noise.


Reflections at Ocean Key has so few units (OK is really a hotel and has only 4 or 5 TS units so a trade is really unrealistic) you can cross it off the list as their TS units face the ocean.


Sunset Harbor is on the harbor and 2 blocks from Duval, cross it off the list.


Banyan is nestle in amongst the Banyan trees and a block from Duval, might get a little noise.


 That leaves the Galleon that is on the Bight and 2 blocks from Duval, some units might get a little noise from the businesses on Front St.
While there is a chance for a little noise to drift off of Duval at 2 of the Old Town properties, simply closing the door on the unit will address it.  The reality is, that if you are going to KW for Duval St, you will not enjoy staying in New Town.


----------



## bdh (May 16, 2009)

maddaug said:


> For us CM was a chance to get to KW. Next time we would like to stay in "old town". We checked out the Hyatt and Galleon and they would work for us as well. The bight area was wonderful with all the boats.



Which Hyatt -  Beach House, Windward Pointe, Sunset Harbor or Resort and Spa?


----------

